# Jar file unter sh Datei Unix/Linux legen



## PUM1212 (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand ob es möglich ist eine ausführbare JarFile mit einer sh datei so zusammen zu führen das es eine Datei ist die mann per Doppelklick starten kann? 

MFG 

Peter


----------



## zeja (5. Januar 2008)

Du kannst aus dem Shell-Script heraus das Jar starten, ist es das was du meinst?


```
java -jar deinjar.jar
```


----------



## PUM1212 (6. Januar 2008)

Danke für die antwort

Ich weis das ich das programm so starten kann! Mein problem ist folgendes ich muss das jar File mit einem Heapspace von minimum 512m starten, ansonsten waere es ja kein problem...!! Jetzt hab ich füer windows ne exe datei entworfen die das jar beinhaltet. 
Leider kenn ich mich nicht so gut mit unix/linux aus und wuerde aber gerne das gleiche machen! Also ne .sh datei die das jar drunterlegen hat aber alles in einer Datei!

Weißt du da was

VG
Peter


----------



## deepthroat (6. Januar 2008)

Hi.

Du könntest folgende Skript verwenden: 
	
	
	



```
#!/bin/sh

exec java -jar mein_skript.sh

###### end of script #######
```
Wenn du dies als mein_skript.sh gespeichert hast, hängst du einfach das Jar hinten dran und machst die Datei ausführbar:

```
cat mein_jar.jar >> mein_skript.sh
chmod +x mein_skript.sh
```

Gruß


----------



## zeja (6. Januar 2008)

Dann gibt den Heapspace noch mit an, das hat mit Windows/Linux gar nichts zu tun sondern sind normale Java-VM Argumente:


```
java -Xms512m -Xmx1024m -jar deinjar.jar
```


----------



## PUM1212 (6. Januar 2008)

Vielen dank werds heut noch ausprobieren!!

VG 
Peter


----------

